# Not a bunny. My dog. :(



## BSAR (Jun 11, 2008)

Today we had to have our dog Goldie put to sleep. She had been fighting horrible allergies for over 2 years and the medicine is not helping much. She lived with us for four years. 

A few months ago her allergies came back and we just couldn't to see in her pain and we couldn't afford $100+ a month for medicine. She was around seven years old. 

Rest in Peace Goldie! I love you sooo much!

:angel::rip::heartbeat:





Goldie is on the right.






I love you Goldie! See you at the bridge....


----------



## BSAR (Jun 11, 2008)

I just wanted to add this little thing that a boy said when his dog had to be put to sleep. It comes from the book "Pet Miracles"

"Our pastor says that people are born so that they can learn to be good, like loving everybody and being nice to one another. Well animals already know how to do that , so they don't have to stay as long"


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Making the decision to put your pet to sleep is one of the hardest choices... to me, THE hardest.

You did the right thing, the responsible thing.

Run in peace, Goldie:rainbow:ink iris::heartsYou were a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 11, 2008)

oh i am so sorry, i know how you are feeling. 



I really like that saying too.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sorry :rainbow:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 11, 2008)

I am sorry...

Z


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 11, 2008)

R.I.P Goldy:sad:

I'm sorry I never said good-bye. 

LOVE ALWAYS,

Emily:heartbeat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about Goldie :hug: Are you two doing okay?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear about Goldie :hug: Are you two doing okay?


I'm okay a little bit, but I am crying as I type this. Everytime I see a picture/think of her I cry.


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Goldie. 

Rest In Peace Goldie. :rainbow:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Goldie..She was such a gorgeous dog (love the photo of her and the other dog - where she has such aHUGE grin on her face ). 

I hope you heart heals soon.. :bigtears:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm really sorry about Goldie. She was very lovely, and I'm sure she'll be watching over you. 

:rip:Goldie!

ray:that you guys feel peace knowing that you gave Goldie a wonderful life filled with love.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I am still trying to get over the fact that she is gone. But I am getting better. 

Goldie, 

I love you so much and miss you too. Its hard to go and do things just with Buddy and not you. I keep thinking that you will come running into the house at any moment. I hope you are okay and are having a great time in Heaven. I can't wait to meet you and the other ones I've lost at Rainbow Bridge.

Love Always and Forever, Amanda.


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 15, 2008)

I still can't believe that Goldie has been put down. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to make such a difficult decision. It's never easy. I know you are going to miss her very much. My heart goes out to you. :hug: Hugs to you and your family. :rainbow:

(Don't know what I'm going to do when I lose my girl. It'll be soon.)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am so sorry about Goldie, I hope you find some comfort knowing she is no longer in pain.

:rose:


----------



## Leader of the Pack (Jun 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our precious girl Abby in April of last year.

It's so hard, but their memory will eventually bring only happy tears. Here is a poem that was special to me that I used in Abby's memorial...and I'd like to share it with you. 




*"I talk to "her" when I'm lonesome like; and I'm sure she understands. When she looks at me so attentively, and gently licks my hands; then she rubs her nose on my tailored clothes, but I never say naught threat. For the good Lord knows I can buy more clothes, but never a friend like that."
~W. Dayton Wedgefarth



*


You are in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2008)

I am so sorry about Goldie, she was beautiful! I love how she is looking at the bunny in the 2nd picture - Like, what are you doing on my rug!

Jan


----------



## BSAR (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you all! That poem is very sweet! 

Amanda


----------



## BSAR (Aug 12, 2008)

Goldie, I miss you so much. I wonder how you are doing. I know you are with me every where I go. I see you in the sunset all the time. I love you so much.:rose::inlove:

Amanda


----------

